# This is a neat TT/Pop up



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I was looking thru a magazine we get here called RV Lifestyle and they had an add for a......... :scratchhead: Different typ of RV. I like it. If it was just my wife and I, I would consider something like this.
Alto model 1713 - By Safari Condo


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Shane, Thanks for sharing. The fact that it is available in Yellow caught my attention :thumbup1:. Have you gotten any data on pricing?

Ruide


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's another cool one - Outback Division of Keystone RV manufacturers of Recreational Vehicles and Towable PopUps. :thumbup1:

Camping World wants about $35K for this :thumbdown:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Teardrop Camper*

I have seen these before, called teardrop campers, at least some of the ones I have seen are called that anyway. This one is $11,000 new it looks like

Classic Brushed Aluminum Finish Teardrop Trailers From Cozy Cruiser

These are a little cheaper it appears

Little Guy Teardrop Trailers - Little Guy Teardrop Pricing


Without a doubt, this is the one I would have :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are pretty cool! I may get chlosterphobic :shocked:


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

We saw one of these at a gas station on our recent trip around the province. I overheard the owner speaking with the kid inside the station and he said "It's all ya really need."










I think he should've said "I _think_ it's all ya need"...I love the luxuries of our little trailer.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I kind of enjoy the luxuries myself... But it would be much easier towing, and if you were upgrading from a tent, it would be a nice upgrade.


----------

